# Monsieur Le Mudbug



## CraigC (Apr 27, 2018)

Picked up a 32# sack yesterday at Restaurant Depot for $2.99 a pound. The boil is on today.


----------



## giggler (Apr 27, 2018)

How do you keep 'em happy till later today? do you put them on ice like little lobsters?

I've always wanted to try a "Boil Party"!

But at least, I'm going to a big Fiddler's Frolic with all you can eat Boil this Saturday with my Mom!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 27, 2018)

Ice underneath and on top, end opposite the drain elevated so water doesn't accumulate in the bottom. Before being cooked they get rinsed several times and then purged with salted water for 15 minutes and rinsed one last time. These aren't pond raised, so there isn't as much crap mixed in with them.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 27, 2018)

So how many hungry people will that serve and who are you having to dinner?


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just the 2 of us tonight.  We are both dead tired after all the running around today and then prepping for dinner and cooking.  Plus I am prepping things to take to DD and GDDs for fondue.  Tomorrow I'll take them some when I head over to the other coast.  We'll give some to the ladies across the street.  The next door neighbor can't eat spicy and the man across the street doesn't like spicy food.  The rest will have heads removed and frozen in 1.5 pound bags so we'll end up with about a pound of meat per bag when tail shell is removed.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 27, 2018)

Dinner.  I can't believe the size of a whole bunch of them.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 28, 2018)

I love crawdads.  However, I am a lazy eater and it is sooooo much effort to eat them.  I've only had fresh, clean river caught ones from water you could drink.  Not sure how I'd do with real muddy mud bugs


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh that looks good, Craig and Med!


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 28, 2018)

Mudbugs are just a nickname.  We buy the deep water clean ones.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 28, 2018)

I haven't done a crawfish boil in a few years. My rig is gathering dust in the garage. I want to do one this year, but time is running out. 

Early in this crawfish season, the catch was sparse and small, due to the cold late winter this year. But, it is looking pretty good, now. Those crawfish Craig bought look pretty good. 

CD

Photos: From a crawfish boil at Crystal Beach, TX. Yes, the crawfish looks better than me, but I didn't get boiled and eaten. I'll take that as a win.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 29, 2018)

That's over half an ear of fresh corn. There were some honkers in there.  Some of the claws were big enough to make them worth cracking to pick the meat.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow. Our RD doesn't have anything like this. Not even decent fish.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 30, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Wow. Our RD doesn't have anything like this. Not even decent fish.



Even as close as Dallas is to the big crawfish farms, they are hard to find in stock. I have to order them a week in advance. 

CD


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 30, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Wow. Our RD doesn't have anything like this. Not even decent fish.



Wow, ours has whole fish, plus fillets, plus all kinds of shellfish, clams, oysters, cockles, etc, plus urchins in season.  They've had bags of crawfish available for a couple of weeks now.  You might try callling and asking because Craig found out by accident the first year they had them.  But, Charlie, I seriously doubt crawfish are kosher since they are bottom feeders like shrimp.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 1, 2018)

"RD" ?


----------



## RPCookin (May 1, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> "RD" ?



yeah... RD?????


----------



## CharlieD (May 1, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> Wow, ours has whole fish, plus fillets, plus all kinds of shellfish, clams, oysters, cockles, etc, plus urchins in season.  They've had bags of crawfish available for a couple of weeks now.  You might try callling and asking because Craig found out by accident the first year they had them.  But, Charlie, I seriously doubt crawfish are kosher since they are bottom feeders like shrimp.



 They are not. My point was that we don't have anything like that in our store. Not even fresh fish. Some frozen one yes, but that's it. Store in Miami, whatever the actual location, is amazing compare to ours.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> Wow, ours has whole fish, plus fillets, plus all kinds of shellfish, clams, oysters, cockles, etc, plus urchins in season.  They've had bags of crawfish available for a couple of weeks now.



That's the difference between living on the coast and in the upper Midwest


----------



## CraigC (May 1, 2018)

RD=Restaurant Depot.


----------



## medtran49 (May 1, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> That's the difference between living on the coast and in the upper Midwest



I doubt that's why, it's probably what people actually buy more so than location.  We, obviously, get things from LA, and they have oysters and mussels from up north, as well as periwinkles and cockles.  The big oriental market we go to gets live geoduck and Dungeness from the U.S. West Coast so distance is obviously not a factor.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> I doubt that's why, it's probably what people actually buy more so than location.  We, obviously, get things from LA, and they have oysters and mussels from up north, as well as periwinkles and cockles.  The big oriental market we go to gets live geoduck and Dungeness from the U.S. West Coast so distance is obviously not a factor.


That's actually what I meant. People who live along coasts are much more accustomed to eating seafood - emphasis on the "sea" - than people who live inland. So people along coasts buy and eat more of it.


----------

